# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Leigh Brandt

## sobral

Μεγάλη συμπάθεια κι αυτή. :01. Razz: 
Λοιπόν, η κοπέλα είναι από τον Καναδά,  μοντέλο IFBB Bikini Pro με κάποιες σχετικά καλές διακρίσεις. Αρχικά το 2007 συμμετείχε στην figure κατηγορία σε καναδέζικες διοργανώσεις.

Διακρίσεις 


2011- Muscle Contest          7th place
2010- Sacramento Pro          6th place
2010- Muscle Contest          10th place
2009- CBBF Canadian Nationals-    1st place & Overall - Pro Card

Φωτό:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Δεν αντεχω πρωι πρωι με τις *ασχημες*................... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σκεφτομαι να πουλησω την επιχειρηση,να φυγω Αμερικη να γινω bodybuilder και να εχω μια τετοια στο πλαι μου. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pan0z

καλα αυτη εχει ΤΗΝ ΦΑΤΣΑ!!!! :02. Love:

----------


## sofos

> Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σκεφτομαι να πουλησω την επιχειρηση,να φυγω Αμερικη να γινω bodybuilder και να εχω μια τετοια στο πλαι μου.


στο μυαλο μου εισαι  :01. Mr. Green:  και γω το ιδιο σκεφτομαι οταν βλεπω τετοια μωρα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

κι αν σου κατσει??? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sobral

> κι αν σου κατσει???


σου αλλάζει την ζωή :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  

(εσύ cobra μου ζήτησες επιπλέον φώτος, για τσέκαρε amanda και jessie  :01. Wink:  )

----------


## sobral

> καλα αυτη εχει ΤΗΝ ΦΑΤΣΑ!!!!


ακριβώς, βασικά αυτό μου αρέσει σε αυτή. Πολύ ωραίο μουτράκι :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ακριβώς, βασικά αυτό μου αρέσει σε αυτή. *Πολύ ωραίο μουτράκι*


Συμφωνω  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## gym

μαλιστα μαλιστα...κ εσυ πολυνεικε βρηκες την φωτο με το *μουτρακι....*  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μαλιστα μαλιστα...κ εσυ πολυνεικε βρηκες την φωτο με το *μουτρακι....*


ελενη ασε μας να εκφραστουμε ελευθερα εδω που δεν βλεπουν τα αμορε μας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> ελενη ασε μας να εκφραστουμε ελευθερα εδω που δεν βλεπουν τα αμορε μας


εσυ εχεις κ αμορε,για ρωτα και μας που δεν εχουμε και βλεπουμε τετοια? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## gym

> εσυ εχεις κ αμορε,για ρωτα και μας που δεν εχουμε και βλεπουμε τετοια?


να σηκωθειτε απο το πισι να πατε να βρειτε τετοια... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
μεσα απο την οθονη βρε τι να βρεις? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> να σηκωθειτε απο το πισι να πατε να βρειτε τετοια...
> μεσα απο την οθονη βρε τι να βρεις?


μπαα εχω αποτυχια εγω πανω σ αυτο τον τομεα τα χω ξανα πει  :01. Sad:

----------


## gym

> μπαα εχω αποτυχια εγω πανω σ αυτο τον τομεα τα χω ξανα πει


μαλιστα...ε ας ανοιξω ενα τοπικ η ψυχολογα για πως να βρειτε γυναικα εσεις οι σκληροι ββερςςςς!εδω ειμαστε οφφφφφφ!!!!!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## sofos

> μαλιστα...ε ας ανοιξω ενα τοπικ η ψυχολογα για πως να βρειτε γυναικα εσεις οι σκληροι ββερςςςς!εδω ειμαστε οφφφφφφ!!!!!!!


ανοιξε θα ναι χρησιμο,μια και το σπουδαζεις και εισαι και γυναικα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------

